# Mini Diaries?



## gumbud (Mar 31, 2019)

Just another idea - some work - some don't etc etc Since being a member here in fits and starts I am always mesmerized by the American locations that are disclosed. As a kid growing up in UK I usually never missed a saturday matinee film show which was always American western and in black and white. So in my head of memories looms largely my view of America. And as you join and paste in your locations they are not just words to me but often evoke black and white memories of the early statehood conditions of your beautiful country!

But and there is always a 'but' as the nanny goat said to the farmers backside! - often people will only state a state - excuse the pun - and not a town or village or hamlet. Does it matter - not necessarily  but I think it does add to the color - the site has become an international one from its birth and conception www. but also through its growth. 

So I'll kick off with a bit more padding and coloring in the blanks!

I was born in the great seaport of Liverpool, one of Englands major cities and a hive of activity. One of Englands earliest multicultural community developments associated with seamen who inter-married and so on and so on.

I moved away with the family for better job opportunities into the beautiful county of Cheshire, and as a teenager had an amazing time first developing new 'mates' ; living a healthier life style then meeting the girls - co-ed school helped and I had all the potential to eventually settle down and get married.

But no, the sea air was always in my lungs and I left what I considered a boring life and headed to the bright lights of Hampshire 50kms from London which was of course in striking distance. More new friends and girlfriends and watched several friends head off to British Columbia whilst I stayed behind and got married etc. 

Still the sea air in the lungs, after a few years in UK headed for a new three year contract in Hong Kong with a wife and two children - back to UK briefly but the wanderlust was in me and we very quickly headed out to OZ and have been located here ever since.

I now live in what could be described as a small town 8,000 popn, in one of the six states of OZ, Western Australia and in the Kimberley region [West] - 12 hr drive to the other side -[east] and that is still only half ways across OZ.

Derby has a very colorful frontier history, bloody at times. Now we have two supermarkets -mini by USA standards, two fuel stations ; few hardware stores [ you need them in the bush -as we think we are!] ; and a few clubs from fishing to retirement to footie AFL of course.

I'll leave you this interesting link about the town for now and feel free to ask any questions. Oh and one reason for posting, would love to hear more about where you are and why perhaps?

cheers - gummy

http://www.aussietowns.com.au/town/derby-wa

ps: I hear some asking why? well it helps us all to become a closer community and particularly the newcomers - take ya time we may have a few more decades at least!


----------



## Pappy (Apr 1, 2019)

Gumbub. Most of my stories I have already posted under Pappys dairies in the dairy forum section. Feel feel to look it over.

Now a word why we live now on the east coast of Florida. Gentle breezes most every day. A stones throw from the Atlantic Ocean, watching the rocket launches from the cape, sunny warm weather except for a few days in January and February. Hurricanes and tornados are our enemy, but we have survived through 20 years of them.


----------



## gumbud (Apr 1, 2019)

cheers Pappy appreciate ya post!


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 1, 2019)

Raised in the hills of Vernonia, about 20 or more miles outa the metropolis of Scappoose Oregon

Now?

The right side of the Cascades, where the sun actually shines
Tween the southern Oregon native American towns of Chemult and Chiloquin, a ways off hwy 97
15 mi due east of Crater Lake
An hour north of Klamath Falls
Bring yer 4wd if ya wanna visit 

Gumbud, I know an ol’ gent in southwest Australia, somewhere on the coast
He always talked about it being the driest state in the driest continent on the planet
Can’t recall Harry’s last name 
 Last email I got (years ago now);

*Harry!?

You ol' buzzard.

Oughta be nigh on to winter down there.
I suggest you pull yerself away from that man eating project of yers and git yer gnarly self up to Oregon for a few weeks.
Days are in the 80s (27°) and the beer is cold.
Bring yer camera (aand yer own beer).

Hi Gary.

Its true , its winter here .

Its 9:15 pm , dark as a dead dogs innards , and its 1.5 degrees C ( 34 F ) outside....I sure would love to come over for a visit.*

…and then, he was gone

He did send me a pic of the huntsman spiders he contends with while building his pontoon float getaway







You got those?


----------



## gumbud (Apr 1, 2019)

thanks for ya post Gary - kindred spirits . SW Australia sounds like he is/was in our state Western Australia which manages to fit England in 20 times over or UK which of course includes Wales; Scotland and Northern Ireland 11 times over. And I have managed to see it all from north to south and west to east by small seater  planes and 4 wheel drive. 

The major town downa those parts is Albany - once the largest whaling site in OZ until the practice was banned. I've been around their museum and atop the hillside barracks were the troups amassed before sailing to Gallipoli. The south is indeed beautiful with snow on the mountains in winter. The temp never goes above 25C usually but can dip below the bar [as he quotes] in winter. Very hilly too. Never seen a huntsman spider and wouldn't want to that close up! They call themselves the Great Southern and it is! [ as opposed to some minor southerns too! Our state - I'm gettin technical now] is divided into regions - so he would have been in the Great Southern region whilst I'm in the Kimberley region farthest north. Got some good surfing towns along the west coast before reaching Albany and some great winemakin sites too. Nearly bought a property down there 5 kms off the beaten track with train carriages as extra accommodation and it's own marron lake. That was one of those 'carp diem' moments missed!


----------



## gumbud (Apr 1, 2019)

bugger Gary! - just sat here not long after reading your script and felt something climbing gently up my leg [ true as I sit here] and I knew instantly what it was - some kinda spider, and it was climbing towards me 'nuts' Looking down I spotted a daddy long legs and brushed it off nonchalantly - but just for one vivid moment thought it might be a huntsman!!


----------



## gumbud (Apr 1, 2019)

Just been looking at the map of Oregan Gary, yep see where ya are now Klamath Falls - that looks like a pretty big lake ya got there [Crater Lake] - any good fishin there? and you seem to be maintain pride in ya state symbolic animal by beavering away down there? Wouldn't mind trying some of that Chinook Salmon either!


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 1, 2019)

gumbud said:


> Just been looking at the map of Oregan Gary, yep see where ya are now Klamath Falls - that looks like a pretty big lake ya got there [Crater Lake] - any good fishin there? and you seem to be maintain pride in ya state symbolic animal by beavering away down there? Wouldn't mind trying some of that Chinook Salmon either!


We are 50 mi north of K falls

The upper Klamath holds some very large red sides, but they move up into the Williams River in late spring.
Crater Lake too, holds some nice fish, but I’m a stream fisherman, mostly.
I like to walk the streams.

The chinooks are in the coastal streams.
There’s two runs, one spring, one fall.
The fall chinook are larger, in the 30-40 lb range
I landed a 50 pounder once
Very good eating, but the smaller ones seem to have a better flavor

I mostly fish for steelhead (a sea run rainbow) that range from 5 to 30 lbs.
Much more fight per pound than most fish.


----------



## gumbud (Apr 1, 2019)

Ah you've just reminded me of that fascinating character " the last fisherman/hunter whatever of the Mississippi river - started off carrying an gun to survive I suppose and finished up a conservative I believe?


----------

